# R32 Gtr original steering wheel



## DcoR32-GTR (Jan 4, 2016)

I’m looking for a original r32 Gtr steering wheel.
When you have one send me a om.
Thx already


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

You need to know if it’s early or late type


----------



## DcoR32-GTR (Jan 4, 2016)

matty32 said:


> You need to know if it’s early or late type


I have a ‘92


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Late wheel.


----------

